# Stay Away from this Guy!!!



## RichInQuarters (Sep 17, 2009)

In October of last year, I sent this company a check for $200 (pre-payment because I was gracious and understand cottage industries) and two White Rose car bodies that I had modified. I wanted a dozen of each cast in resin. It was always the same story with this guy, and about every 6-8 weeks he would call to tell me how great he is, and that his new batch of resin is on the way, and I am next. I had finally had enough after 8 months and asked for the bodies and a refund. He did not take it well, and within minutes the phone started ringing. He wanted to do everything over the phone, avoiding written communication. Guess you know why. Well the bodies showed up but no refund. So I do some digging. He has page after page after page of complaints. Mostly taking people's hard earned money and not delivering any products. And when they ask for refunds, he threatens them with legal action, says he will sue them for defamation, you know the rest. He was removed from Ebay it seems, for the same thing. Now he does not answer my emails, and still no refund, after letting him keep the shipping cost and a few bucks profit for using my money and not delivering product. Please spread the word, and let us try to keep this person from doing more of the same. He gives all cottage industry owners a bad name. There are others out there, that are actually "reliable". His info is below. Lots of stories from guys losing money to this company. 
Reliable Resin
106 Forrest Avenue, Suite C
Narberth PA 19072
Phone (610) 667-2587
Owner Don Thuene


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

RichInQuarters said:


> In October of last year, I sent this company a check for $200 (pre-payment because I was gracious and understand cottage industries) and two White Rose car bodies that I had modified. I wanted a dozen of each cast in resin. It was always the same story with this guy, and about every 6-8 weeks he would call to tell me how great he is, and that his new batch of resin is on the way, and I am next. I had finally had enough after 8 months and asked for the bodies and a refund. He did not take it well, and within minutes the phone started ringing. He wanted to do everything over the phone, avoiding written communication. Guess you know why. Well the bodies showed up but no refund. So I do some digging. He has page after page after page of complaints. Mostly taking people's hard earned money and not delivering any products. And when they ask for refunds, he threatens them with legal action, says he will sue them for defamation, you know the rest. He was removed from Ebay it seems, for the same thing. Now he does not answer my emails, and still no refund, after letting him keep the shipping cost and a few bucks profit for using my money and not delivering product. Please spread the word, and let us try to keep this person from doing more of the same. He gives all cottage industry owners a bad name. There are others out there, that are actually "reliable". His info is below. Lots of stories from guys losing money to this company.
> 
> Reliable Resin
> 
> ...



Would this be the same guy?

http://www.reliableresin.com/

I was wondering if I were to order from him or not. I have to say I've ordered from B-N-L Resin and they do some NICE work so yes, there ARE others out there, I have yet to try Jimmy Flintstone but I've heard good reports from him too!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

So the name is ironic then.


----------



## RichInQuarters (Sep 17, 2009)

It is indeed, one and the same. Most of the other model car forums dont allow current postings about him, but he is commonly referred to as UnReliable Resin. Very ironic..


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

This companies name should be "UNRELIABLE RESIN" And the more you bug this guy, the more he will put you off. Threaten him with legal action, things will start to happen.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

> .... So I do some digging. He has page after page after page of complaints. Mostly taking people's hard earned money and not delivering any products. And when they ask for refunds, he threatens them with legal action, says he will sue them for defamation, you know the rest. He was removed from Ebay it seems, for the same thing....


You should have done this first. People like this depend on people like you trusting them. Trust is the basis of the scammer.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up,,I generally dont buy things off the web,,for this very reason. I know theres many reliable co's+ suppliers on the web,,but Im kindof old school about spending,,if I cant see it first hand,check it out closely,,and take it home after buying,,I wont buy it most of the time. But,,some things we have no choice but to trust whats on the web,so sad people have to scam.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I'm GLAD to read this, I "WAS" going to purchase off the website and something told me not too......Glad I listened to my gut ya know? Instead, I bought from B-N-L Resins, and they're castings look AWESOME! VERY clean too I might add, decently priced as well!


----------



## RichInQuarters (Sep 17, 2009)

By looking at his web site, you have no idea what a scammer he is. You have to dig deep. I am not without fault here, I didnt dig deep enough before I sent him my money. I doubt I will ever see my money back from him, but if enough people spread the word, it might take a dent out of his business or save someone from the same thing I went through. It is my understanding on several forums dedicated to car models, that you can not start a new thread about him. One claims there is nothing more to be said, the other appears to be a friend running it.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Yup. Most scammers also have assistants, and use different names to look like their own customers.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Problem is that these days anybody can create a slick website with a great professional vibe. While I prefer to buy directly from people instead of the online stores, it is only the ones who have a solid reputation.


----------



## RichInQuarters (Sep 17, 2009)

Interesting reading by others who have bore the wrath of this individual, I figured at least I was lucky with just being out the money. After posting on another forum, and notifying the authorities, I have been the brunt of some pretty sick phone calls. Thank goodness for voice mail. And of course, now I have been threatened with a lawyer and legal action. My guess is, this guy doesnt have my money, so him hiring a lawyer to come after me for asking for my money back is just humor at this point. Or some sort of sick twisted attempt at bullying. All over models. Good thing I am easily entertained.


----------

